
WRT3200ACM – Any Fail Safe, or Dual Boot Options? - rolph
https://community.linksys.com/t5/Wireless-Routers/WRT3200ACM-Any-Fail-Safe-or-Dual-Boot-Options/td-p/1129106
======
rolph

      03-26-2017 05:12 AM
    

If you have a different firmware in the router's alternate image location you
can manually switch to it by turning the router on and off three times in a
row right when the LAN LED starts blinking.

If you like to use 3rd party firmware on you router this is a failsafe
function in case you do something your router cant handle. the problem is the
power to the router can be interrupted at a number of points such as the
wallwart plug, the ciruit breaker at the main fuse panel, faults or brownouts
on the utility side of things.

I had this sort of thing happen often just out of accident, when the power
fails it often cycles in and out until blackout. this is enough to put it into
an alternate partition, and its a PITA when it happens so i use a UPS to plug
into, and problem solved.

    
    
      https://forum.archive.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=50173&p=10
    

1\. Reset the router by holding the reset button in until the PWR light starts
to flash {mine takes about 15 sec's} 2\. Once the power light stops flashing,
you can power off the router with the power switch.

3\. Turn the power back on and the PWR light will light. As soon as any other
light turns on, power off the router with the power switch. 4\. Turn the power
back on and the PWR light will light. As soon as any other light turns on,
power off the router with the power switch. 5\. Turn the power back on and the
PWR light will light. As soon as any other light turns on, power off the
router with the power switch.

6\. Turn the power back on and the PWR light will light. This time just let
the router power all the way up. It should now be on the alternate firmware.

Yes, you will power off three times. Hope this works for you-all...

this procedure was posted in 2014, and we have here in this submission, the
same sort of proceedure, so this at this point has been the case since at
least 2014.

this is one brand name of router but any product that reverts firmware or OS
in this way ["counting boot failures"] will do some unexpected things

Here is a good place other than openWRT to browse if you really want to get
into the sport.

[https://www.linksys.com/us/support-
article?articleNum=164513](https://www.linksys.com/us/support-
article?articleNum=164513)

